# How can I make a automatic jack in a box



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

i want to make an auto jack in the box i have a basic idea but i need some clarification on how I can make it.

The way I want to build it is have it so when people walk by it opens up and reveals whats inside. The i want is roughly 2 feet cubed box. I'm open to any suggestions on what to do. I want to keep the overall thing below 100$


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread - there wasn't a how-to posted, but you mught want to PM coffin about the prop:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13493&highlight=jack+box


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey! great idea but I think that the scary aspect of a jack in the box is that you have to turn the handle yourself. Then there forced to watch, and be close to it  However, the next easiest option is to use an actor! Thanks, HauntedSFX


----------



## Freakshow86 (Apr 30, 2013)

You might look into a step pad so when patrons walk in and step on the plate a pneumatic rod opens the lid and a second rod pushes the creature out of the box you could even delay the pneumatics a few seconds and have your box music ran off of the pad as well we did this trick with a 55g drum with a l.e.d. Eyed skull on a rod the purge of the air when the prop opens will scare them if the prop doesn't.. Tis awsome


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

HauntedSFX said:


> Hey! great idea but I think that the scary aspect of a jack in the box is that you have to turn the handle yourself. Then there forced to watch, and be close to it  However, the next easiest option is to use an actor! Thanks, HauntedSFX


I agree, though I think if you used a step pad/pressure pad that you could have the sounds of the box being wound up/cranked and then have the handle turn on it's own might be creepy enough to help keep people visually engaged so that when "Jack" does pop out that they are surprised. Doing the music in a minor key, much like Disney did in the Haunted Mansion's music, would help convey the more sinister aspect of this kind of prop.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

This really sounds like a job for a prop controller...you could have a motion sensor detect when people walk up, start playing music and turn on a spotlight, and then trigger the jack in the box. And then reset the whole thing and wait for another group.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

PIR trigger - 19.95

wood - 10 bucks or free?

Maestro - I think around 50

4 way solenoid - 24.95

1" bore 4" stroke double acting cylinder - 29.95

misc. fittings and airline and wire - 5 bucks maybe

So... 109.90 just to open the door on the jack in the box, assuming you can just bolt or screw it all right to the wood. I would weld a frame, and have something pop out, but I dont know if thats a thing you do.

But, that would open the door, leave the door open for a programmed amount of time, then close it and reset for the next event. Thats about as simple as it gets, if you want pneumatics and a controller. You could use a 2 channel controller and then you would have a timed output to use a wiper motor to turn an external crank, and with audio, could play the "da da da da dadadada, da da dadada " as the crank turns, then the door pops, but now you are talking about a 60 or 70 dollar contoller, and the cost of a wiper motor, plus the time to work out how to hook it all up. Blows your 100 dollar budget, but I would be hard pressed to design and build a strictly mechanical jack-in-the-box for a franklin. Maybe search online for mechanical JITB mechanisms, but I did, and didnt turn up much that could be whipped up easy.

I am building a custom one for a customer right now, but its at 600 bucks, admittedly with a lot of features, and fairly large, but still... even at 300 you would be money ahead if you could do it yourself.

sorry, doesnt seem too helpful, but its tough to get a lot of features, and really good, reliable mechanicals, for 100 or so.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...
Could a wiper motor be used, set to run two 180° rotations, to open and close the lid with the puppet attached to it? You'd need to use some fairly lightweight material for the lid, I'd think, but those motors are pretty torque-y and the high speed setting should give you the startle effect you're looking for. You still need a PIR and a small motor for the crank (and a timer for the crank motor), but you may be able to come in within budget. This design wouldn't use any pneumatics.


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

*finally got mine working*

i built one last year and was ok so i was determined to improve it. After sitting almost 12 hrs crosslegged in front of this thing, I have to say it works prettywell and can take the load. i am using a wiper motor and ideas got from here on the whitworth return. my lift is high and holds up with prop inside. cant wait to get it back together..


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, this thread was brought back from the dead or something, but since other people are posting I'll chime in as well. I built a JitB last year. Here's the video:






It was a simple 4 bar mechanism. This thing was only 18" cubed made with heavy steel frame that I welded together and MDF panels. Add a pneumatic cylinder and a PicoBoo and call it a day!


----------

